# Lookin for club in Screven/Effingham for next year



## oldenred (Oct 19, 2011)

Let me know what you have, acres, # of members, what the land consist of (hardwoods, farm, pine, food plots, ect), rules that your club has and how much per year. Thanks


----------



## Goatboy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Club in Screven*

Hi my name is Kerry Grovenstein and I have a hunting club in Screven Co. that I hope to interest you in.  It's Sandy Acres Trophy Club.  It's located on Hwy 24 @ mile marker 15.  We have over 700 acres of mature pines, open fields, and cypress bottoms.  We are a trophy club so no buck may be harvested without at least a 15'' inside spread.  Does can not be taken until after Thanksgiving (for rutting purposes).  Only 6 does per year can be taken on the club and no more than 2 does per day.  We have food plots located throughout the club to provide our members with the best chance to harvest trophy whitetails, ferrel hogs, turkey and other small game.  Our dues are $1000 and inlcudes seed for our food plots and are due every June. We will have only 7 members (plus their immediate family). We have 11 permanent hunting condos, 5 lock-ons with tops, and climbers are welcome (no ground hunting or stalking during rifle season).
For more information email me @ goatboy30467@hotmail.com or call me @ 912-687-3417, you may need to leave a message, phone on silent while hunting.


----------



## rinconman2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Any openings left?


----------

